# Taking DD to scan?



## kittycat18

.


----------



## Bumpontherun

I don't think I would take her. My two are 7 and 5. The first time I got a BFP we stupidly told them straight away (it just hadn't occurred to me that a BFP doesn't always lead to a baby). They were devastated when it turned out to be a chemical. I have concealed my last two pregnancies (which ended in miscarriage) from them and haven't told them about my current one either. I think the idea of taking her to your scan is lovely and the chances of there being a problem at this stage are super slim but if it's going to add to your anxiety then don't do it. She can see pictures afterwards and she won't know that coming along was an option. She can always come to a midwife appointment to hear the heartbeat or when you are further on and a bit more relaxed you could get a home doppler so she can listen that way. I just don't think you should put the unnecessary pressure on yourself. :hugs: Good luck for the scan.


----------



## MindUtopia

I wouldn't take her if it's going to make it a stressful experience for you. I don't really think scans are all that exciting, to be honest, and mine is nearly 5 and I don't think she'd really get it or enjoy it. I think not knowing what she's missing, she would probably be just as excited to have you come back and show her the pictures and talk about the baby and what you saw. They can pick up on things if you're nervous and stressed and she will likely sense something is wrong. I wouldn't want to make it a stressful experience for her. I wouldn't take my daughter to any scans, I don't think, unless it was purely a childcare related issue and I couldn't leave her with anyone else. I think I would want to feel as relaxed as possible for it all and I think I would be more on edge if my daughter was there, which is seems like you would too. I also know mine is very hopeful for a particular gender (she really wants a brother), so I would want to tell her privately and not in a scan room just in case I wasn't sure how she would react.


----------

